# HP PSC 1210 USB problem

## jordank

I am having a problem getting my HP PSC 1210 to print under gentoo.  I began following the directions under the guide to printing and installed USB support and support for USB printers modules.  However, when I load these modules and plug in my printer I get the following log message:

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 6

usb.c: USB device 6 (vend/prod 0x3f0/0x2f11) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.agent: ... no modules for USB product 3f0/2f11/100

and there is nothing in /dev/usb/

Is this a problem with the printer or the USB and how can it be fixed?

I am relatively new to linux (and just switched to gentoo from Red Hat)  so any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.

- Jordan

----------

## FuzzeX

This sounds like a usb hotplug issue. I checked the Linux Printing page for this printer and they didn't have anything super helpful besides using the most up-to-date versions of cups and hpijs.

I did find a project developing a driver but I'm not sure if this is in protage yet.

Since I know none of this has been really helpful so far I would look around at the files in /etc/hotplug/usb and see if you can find the vendor and/or product number given in the error. If they are not there you will have to probably add them, but I don't know what you would point them too.

I don't know if the parallel port is an option, but you could always try that if the usb fails to get started.

Hope that gives you a start.

----------

## fifo

Perhaps you should install net-print/hpoj (http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/index.shtml) ? I think you might need usb scanner support in your kernel as well.

----------

## jordank

there is nothing in /etc/hotplug/usb ... should there be and if so what should be there? BTW I already have hpoj installed as well as USB printer and scanner support compiled as modules

----------

## fifo

Are the modules being loaded? What does lsmod say? What about "ptal-init setup"?

----------

## jordank

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

printer                 7936   0  (unused)

usbcore                42912   0  [printer]

sr_mod                 18680   0  (unused)

sg                     30604   0  (unused)

ide-scsi                9072   0 

scsi_mod               90228   3  [sr_mod sg ide-scsi]

bash-2.05b# ptal-init setp

Currently defined device names ([*]=default):

    (none)

Syntax for the root user:

    ptal-init start|stop|setup|status|condrestart [-q[uiet]|-v[erbose]]

Though I admit I'm not exactly sure what all this means...

-Jordan

----------

## jordank

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

printer                 7936   0  (unused)

usbcore                42912   0  [printer]

sr_mod                 18680   0  (unused)

sg                     30604   0  (unused)

ide-scsi                9072   0 

scsi_mod               90228   3  [sr_mod sg ide-scsi]

bash-2.05b# ptal-init setp

Currently defined device names ([*]=default):

    (none)

Syntax for the root user:

    ptal-init start|stop|setup|status|condrestart [-q[uiet]|-v[erbose]]

Though I admit I'm not exactly sure what all this means...

-Jordan

----------

## FuzzeX

From your lsmod it looks like usb module gets loaded fine, but no other modules are loaded to interact with the printer. The output from ptal-init looks like there might have been a typo. Just to verify did you enter:

```
ptal-init setup
```

Hopefully that will give you some useful output (like device found). If it doesn't post the output again.

----------

## jordank

you're right there was a typo, here's the output (with some irrelevant stuff removed):

bash-2.05b# ptal-init setup

Stopping the HP OfficeJet Linux driver.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Currently defined device names ([*]=default):

    (none)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Probe for parallel-connected devices ([y]/n)?  y

No parallel ports were auto-detected.

No USB device nodes found on your system; skipping USB device probe.

Check the definition of @usbWildcards near the top of /usr/sbin/ptal-init.

Currently defined device names ([*]=default):

    (none)

A system-wide default device name is not currently defined.

Press <Enter> alone to continue with no default,

or enter a new default device name here --->  

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Done updating device configuration files stored under /etc/ptal.

If you make manual changes to those files, then be sure to run

"/usr/sbin/ptal-init start" so they will take effect.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW thanks for taking the time to help

----------

## FuzzeX

Alright, I did some more looking at the hpoj site and found your printer only has usb connectivity in the cvs version.

If you're not super desperate to get the scanner working you might try emerging net-print/hpijs and using the settings for a Deskjet 3320 as suggested here(http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/printmodedescr.php#DJ3320). This should get printing to work.

If the /dev/usb/lp0 doesn't show up after you install the hpijs drivers post the log like you did initally so we can see what is failing.

You're very welcome, just glad to help.

----------

## jordank

Well now the printer is recognized I think:

 bash-2.05b# tail /var/log/messages

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

but there is still no sign of /dev/usb/lp0  (or anything in /dev/usb for that matter)

----------

## jordank

Actually I guess the printer is not being recognized, since the log doesn't say anything about a usb device being plugged in...

----------

## FuzzeX

I'll admit this is all some what dumb founding. There is another check to see if the system is recognizing the printer. Run:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

and post the output and I think that will give a better idea where the problem lies.

----------

## jordank

Perhaps this is a problem?

```
bash-2.05b# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory

```

----------

## FuzzeX

Okay I did some checking and /proc/bus/usb/devices is created by the usbdevfs system, which I don't think gentoo uses by default. So, it's alright that it doesn't exist.

Do you use any other usb devices? Mice, keyboards, etc. I'm just curious if we know that usb is working. I'm kind of suspecting maybe a missing kernel option, but I'm not sure. If you could list your kernel options for usb that would be great.

You might also checkout this thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45939&highlight=dev+usb+lp0) and see if it has any info that would help you out. I'm sorry I haven't been able to pull the solution out very quickly on this one.

----------

## jordank

 *Quote:*   

> Do you use any other usb devices?

 

Nope, just the PSC...

The kernel options that I have (all compiled as modules) are:

<M> Support for USB 

<M> UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support 

<M>   USB Mass Storage support     

<M>   USB Printer support 

<M>   USB Scanner support      

I'm now taking a look at the thread you mentioned, I'll post any progress I make.

----------

## jordank

I tried followiing the instructions on the thread you mentioned:

 *Quote:*   

> Alright, I just got my PSC 2210 working with Scanner, etc... these are the steps...
> 
> Code:
> 
> emerge sane-backends
> ...

 

and running sane-find-scanner produced:

```
bash-2.05b# sane-find-scanner

 # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

```

----------

## FuzzeX

There doesn't appear to be any problems in the kernel options. It could possibly be the UHCI driver, you could try switching that if all else fails. You might also try turning on verbose usb debugging.

Since your kernel options look like they are fine you should make sure that the modules are getting loaded in the correct order. Do you load them like:

```
modprobe usbcore

modprobe uhci

modprobe printer

```

That should get the support working.

----------

## jordank

Ok, with the modules in the correct order my printer is at least recognized:

```
bash-2.05b# ptal-init setup

Probe for USB-connected devices ([y]/n)?  y

Probing "/dev/usb/lp0"...  

    Found "psc 1200 series"

    with serial number "MY37ND12SS5H".

    This device will be set up as "mlc:usb:psc_1200_series".

    Press <Enter> alone to continue or <Ctrl-D> to skip this device, or

    enter a different desired name suffix (without the "mlc:usb:" prefix)

    here ---> 

    Setting up as "mlc:usb:psc_1200_series".

    Enabling ptal-mlcd and ptal-printd.

```

But now this happens:

```

bash-2.05b# foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-PSC_1210 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Hewlett -d hpijs

lpinfo: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

Could not set up/change the queue "Hewlett"!

```

BTW  I went to a website that automatically generated a PPD file for my printer but I'm not sure how it should be implemented. 

Any thoughts on any of this? 

[/code]

----------

## FuzzeX

Make sure you've run:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

before running foomatic-configure.

Once you have cups running you shouldn't have a need for the seperate ppd file unless there is a piece of software that doesn't support cups. You can look here for using a spoolerless setup that will use the ppd file(http://linuxprinting.org/direct-doc.html).

I'm glad to hear you've got it all working. Thanks for hanging in there.

----------

## jordank

I still get this when I plug in my printer...

```
usb.agent: ... no modules for USB product 3f0/2f11/100

```

Any ideas?

Thanks for sticking with me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FuzzeX

This is a message from usb hotplug. It has listings for equipment so that when it detects that something is plugged in it can run a command (usually to load a module). Usb hotplug is just telling you that it doesn't have any info for your printer.

What you could do is add lines to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x (select which ever kernel number you are using) like so:

```

usbcore

uhci

```

This will load your usb modules on startup.

Then edit /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap and add a line like (this should be one line):

```

printer            0x0003      0x03f0   0x2f11    0x0000       0x0000      0x00        0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00              0x00              0x00000000

```

This will make it so usb hotplug will load the printer driver when it finds your printer plugged in.

----------

## jordank

I finally got it working! THANK YOU so much for all your help, I couldn't have done it without you!

----------

## mensan

hi there, i actually have a very similar problem, i am trying to get a Samsung ML-1430 running here.  it is USB, i have cupsd running, and the samsung software downloaded, but there is no /dev/usb/lp0 or /dev/usblp0 at all.  i get the standard:

```
Oct 19 03:40:39 [kernel] hub.c: new USB device 00:11.4-2, assigned address 10

Oct 19 03:40:39 [kernel] usb.c: USB device 10 (vend/prod 0x4e8/0x3238) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

from a tail /var/log/everything/current

so, i did a cat /proc/bus/usb/devices and get this (irrelevant parts removed):

```
C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=hid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#= 11 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=16 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04e8 ProdID=3238 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

S:  Product=Samsung ML-1430

S:  SerialNumber=7320-02100252800
```

so i see that it is detected, furthermore a cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers yields:

```

         usbdevfs

         hub

         hid

         usb-storage
```

so, i was thinking that it was just that hotplug isnt loading the correct driver when it detects the printer on the usb port.  i looked at the line that was posted in here to add to usb.usermap, and it didnt work, i even tried using what i thought were corrections for different vendor/model of my printer, thus my /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap looks like so:

```
# usb module         match_flags idVendor idProduct bcdDevice_lo bcdDevice_hi bDeviceClass bDeviceSubClass bDeviceProtocol bInterfaceClass bInterfaceSubClass bInterfaceProtocol driver_info

printer         0x0003  0x4e8   0x3238  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000
```

(just imagine 2 total lines there). still i get the same error about the printer not being claimed by any driver.  so, i think that as soon as i can get that figured out, i will be good to go, as /dev/usb/lp0 should be created then and i can take it from there.

little help please 

 :Wink: 

thanks in advance!!!!

-men$an

----------

## mensan

anyone . . . anyone . . .

Bueller . . . Bueller . . .

please help =)

*bump*

thanks!

----------

## FuzzeX

mensan:

Do you have usb printer support builtin or as a module in your kernel? It didn't look like you had that driver.

Also are you using modules or built in drivers?

----------

## mensan

i have it built in.

 also, i know that usb works since i use usb keyboard and mouse.

----------

## FuzzeX

hmm, it still looks like the printer driver isn't getting loaded for some reason. Is there supposed to be a 0 in front of your vendor code?

```
0x04e8
```

not

```
0x4e8
```

That's a wild guess. I'll do some thinking on this.

----------

## mensan

hey there ,

thanks for the responses, but i figured it out.

i was compiling my kernel with the printer support built in but wasnt running /sbin/lilo after copying the kernel into /boot

gg memory.

thanks tho.

works now, jsut trying to get it shared with samba now.

-men$an

----------

